# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Gde vse finni, kotorie hotyat uchit russkii???

## Smirnov.fi

Gde vse finni, kotorie hotyat uchit russkii???

----------


## Leof

Зэй олл ар ин Финланд! Уай ду ю юз транслит? Куднт ю райт ин южл Рашн?? Итс нот йор смс мэссадж энд нот ёр мобайл фон!
Сэнк йу вэри мач!!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Учитывая то, что они должны заглядывать на финно-угорский, а не на скандинавский форум, вопрос малопонятен.

----------


## JJ

Выучили русский (а чё там учить-то!) и ассимилировались.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Выучили русский (а чё там учить-то!) и ассимилировались.

 И даже, снимаясь в рекламе, говорят без акцента!   ::

----------


## Leof

Taaa!

----------


## Rtyom

В общем, мы теперь говорим только по-русски.

----------


## Leof

> В общем, мы теперь говорим только по-русски.

   ::

----------

